# Top Three Bike Purchases



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

What are the 3 best biking related purchases you're made that increased your biking passion and why. I thought of this as I was bombing through the icy trails after dark with confidence. I figure it might help others figure out what to put on their wish list (like a fat bike) 

#1 - GT Sensor 1.0, Great bike, I love it and it rides like a hardtail (for me, in the good way, not the spine sucks up the bumps way) Out of all my whole bike purchases this has been my favorite. 

#2 - 2 NiteRider MiNewt 600 lights, one on the bike so I can see where I'm going, one on the helmet so I can see where I want to go. Buying a good set of lights opened up a whole new season of riding more often. Winter rides don't just have to be on the weekends. Most of the time I only need to run them on low when there is reflective snow on the ground. I use them on the road too.

#3 - Nokia Extreme 294 studded tires, glazed over, hard packed winter trails at full speed at night, no problem! I've commuted 10 miles of trail each way with a lake crossing almost every day for the last month.

Put them all together and you get a sharp increase in biking joy:thumbsup: Insert your favorite brands. There are a lot of good bikes and gear out there. I'm sure someone can tell me why mine's not the best but it works for me.


----------



## 245044 (Jun 8, 2004)

1. A good saddle
2. A camelback
3. Garmin 500


----------



## lightjunction (May 17, 2011)

1: Kona Muni Mula...my first serious mountain bike. It started it all.
2: Park Tool Blue Book...got me into repair work, which landed me my first job in the industry. Not to get all melodramatic, but it changed my life forever.
3: My first Honey Stinger energy waffle. C'mon. Those things are just incredible.


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

1. Camelbak - let me ride farther and more comfortably than ever before. Kind of a safety blanket on those long rides as well, lots of water, layers, food, first aid
2. Multitool - saved my ass so many times. fixes broken chains, tightens loose bolts
3. TIRES! Crappy WTB Velociraptors almost made me give this sport up and I partly blame them for my torn ACL as they'd just let go without any warning. A few pairs of Maxxis tires later and I'm faster and safer than ever before. 

I think the most important thing was my local bike co-op, Sopo Bikes, in Atlanta. Kind of an anti-purchase since it saved me so much money on tools and knowledge that they could provide.

The volunteers hooked me up with a mountain bike and helped me build up a fun rigid singlespeed that was great for college, commuting, and mountain biking on the weekend. Fast forward several years and now I'm VP of the co-op, teaching skills to the next generation and giving away bikes to kids that are in the same position I was 7 years ago.


----------



## sambs827 (Dec 8, 2008)

2008 Scott Aspect 55: first mountain bike in October 08

USED 2007 Trek Remedy in February 2010. Frame snapped in April, and my local shop took care of me and set me up on a brand new 2010 Remedy 8 frame. Total win.

2011 Rockshox Revelation XX: self birthday present for my 22nd birthday in August. My old Fox 36 off the original 07 Remedy was toast. This new fork is the most beautiful fork I have had the pleasure to ride.


----------



## Rock_Garden (Jan 30, 2011)

1) *Clipless pedals.* I think these were the biggest positive single change I have ever made to any bike.

2) *Getting a saddle that fits me.* Nothing like being halfway out with your ass hurting so bad you can't sit.

3) *Bike shorts.* I like baggies for MTB, and the tights for road. Again, a world of difference from cargo shorts and boxer briefs.

Things like the 29er, tubeless tires, Sram drivetrain, and lock on grips made the ride more enjoyable, more interesting, or just more fun. However they didn't revolutionize anything for me like the above 3 did. Now I don't even want to get on a bike if I don't have my clipless pedals, a good pair of shorts, and some super puffy soft saddle. I can't even ride gym stationary bikes because of the seats.


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

mtb specific:
1.cane creek double barrel - grip for days
2.08 transition covert - taught me to think about lines & possibilities with help from item 1.
3.five ten impacts - fugly sticky goodness

honorable mention(but realistically..#1)- a Standard cruiser i bought to ride with my kiddo @ the track. brings back the stoke ten-fold everytime to ride with him.


----------



## MotoX33 (Nov 8, 2011)

#1 - Magicshine MJ-808E - Opened up more hours to ride without breaking the bank. Not to mention night riding is a whole new challenge.

#2 - +1 for the clipless pedals. I don't know if I could feel comfortable riding without them anymore.

#3 - A bike for my girlfriend. Maybe I'm sappy because it's Valentine's Day but I absolutely love riding with her, even if it does slow my lap time a little :thumbsup:


----------



## Call_me_Tom (May 26, 2008)

My Stumpy FSR, I wish I would have just dropped the cash on this bike from the get go instead of waiting my money on lesser entry model bikes. 

Padded bike shorts, now my butt enjoys riding. 

iPhone mount, I use different apps to track my routes & progress.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

good tires. actually, i THOUGHT i had good tires, until i borrowed a friends. i like his tires better, and i'll be getting some.

5 ten shoes. Clipless has done me well chugging on certain road rides, but i feel claustrophobic in them on the rougher stuff.

a dual suspension. i'm not a hard tail hater at all, but feeling stable on descents has made more more ballsy and more likely to attempt a technical spot.


----------



## shellshocked (Jul 9, 2011)

I am relatively new but:
1. Clipless pedals
2. New saddle
3. UnderArmour compression shorts


----------



## redmr2_man (Jun 10, 2008)

specy carbon shoes.
garmin 500.
replacing my fox with a rs rev!


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

First suspension fork, clipless pedals, first light, studded tires, first camelback, v-brakes, disc brakes and hydrolic disc brakes were all huge, but I'll go the obvious route:

1. Bridgstone MB 5 rigid bike @1992. I'll never beat anything (insert joke here) as bad as I did this poor first mtb of mine.

2. Turner Burner frame @2004. Got a good deal on a Pricepoint blowout and finally caved to all of the full suspension hype. A red headed step child would hate to be treated the way I treated this bike. Awesome for long distance races.

3. Redline d460 29er, circa 2009. Eh, I'm tall, why not jump on the 29er bandwagon? All that's left of the original bike is the frame, cranks, stem and bar. Seems relatively bomb proof right now.

There were other bikes in between, but those 3 helped take things to a new/different level.


----------



## tesxyz (May 31, 2006)

1985 Cycle Pro El Cheapo mountain bike - I have had plenty of bikes since but it converted me to MTBs only
Moab Trail map in 94 - first trip to Moab and the I can climb what reaction is priceless
First lift ticket in Whistler in 05 - this one spoiled me and made all other bike parks pale by comparison since


----------



## MTBeing (Jan 11, 2012)

1. Learning to climb on a steel 26er. 

2. Climbing on a 29er. 

3. Dedicating a place in my garage to wrench.


----------



## Stugotz (Dec 14, 2011)

1. Stan's Arch EX 29er rims built on DT-240's
2. Maxxis ICON tires
3. Night Rider 600 LED light


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

1. First MTB, 06 Iron Horse Yakuza Aniki, FS 150mm travel freeride bike.

2. GT XCR 3000, now I have my brother to ride with me 

3. My iPhones ('cause I lost one on a ride  ). So I could track my rides and snap pics and vids to have memories to share with my friends and family.

And I'll like to thanks my bike shops. They brought me more knowledge and fun stories every time I visit them. I consider that money well spend too. People who can entertain you while cleaning a BB and answering a phone call are always good people :thumbsup:


----------



## Huskywolf (Feb 8, 2012)

1. Giant Revel 0 Hard Tail
2. Upgraded from Kenda Small block 8 tires to Geax Saguaros. Took my riding to new level.
3. Clipless pedals!


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

1. Trek Singletrack 930--Fully rigid and taught me how to be balanced on the trail

2. Tire repair kit (tube/patch, pump/co2) -- walked a few trails instead of riding them

3. Road bike -- learned how to pedal


----------



## quikcolin (Jul 14, 2011)

A ton of you say "Saddle"... what saddles did all of you buy? I know they're a personal thing but ... I've been looking at the Selle SMP Stratos, Specialized Avatar...


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

quikcolin said:


> A ton of you say "Saddle"... what saddles did all of you buy? I know they're a personal thing but ... I've been looking at the Selle SMP Stratos, Specialized Avatar...


At first, my MTB came with a WTB Pure V. I find it hard, so I bought a more comfy one. Well I went back to the Pure V. Just a better shape for my booty.


----------



## ElwoodT (Mar 13, 2011)

1: SS
2: ergons
3: tubeless


----------



## Structure (Dec 29, 2003)

1. tubeless tires w/ something inside to seal holes (Stan's in '04)
2. A suspension fork (first Rock Shock RS1 was back in like 91? My gawd what a difference)
3. full suspension (Super-V in '97)

Not in any special order.


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

1) Ergon grips, hardly even need gloves anymore, no padding for sure
2) Present generation of concave platform pedals(shinburger) + 5/10 shoes, even work great for singlespeed mtb, ultimate freedom but stick like glue when you need
3) Camelbak - lots of cold water, cushion the occ OTB, and carry all the multi-tool etc stuff

Honorable mentions; WTB Pure V saddle and disc brakes in general


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

1) Mastering Mountain Bike Skills (v1) by Brian Lopes and Lee McCormack
2) see above
3) first FS bike

Don't know exactly why, but I bought that book in winter 2008, and the more I read it, the more I was jonesed to ride come spring. Prior to that, mountain biking was one of my summer activities, but I was just as happy to go rafting or kayaking, and would look forward to snow. That spring, everything changed. I bought my first FS bike, and since then, I'll choose riding over pretty much anything else.


----------



## bigfruits (Mar 21, 2011)

1. first mountain bike after many years on BMX. i spent the most i could afford on a 26" alu XC hardtail with 80mm of front suspension. still ride and love it, in the process of becoming a fireroad/gravel/paved trail bike. 

2. platform pedals/5.10 shoes - platforms brought the childhood fun back, 5.10s made it a permanent change.

3. "trail" fork - speed on technical sections goes up along with passion


----------



## drofluf (Dec 12, 2010)

1. My Singular Swift - always brings a smile to my face
2. Brooks saddle - most comfortable saddle I've ever had
3. Garmin eTrex - maybe it appeals to my inner geek, maybe I can't navigate.

Honorable mentions: tubeless, spd, camelback


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

In all my years mountain biking top 3 purchases?

1. good hydraulic disc brakes (I think they were Hayes back in 2001)
2. a 6 inch travel bike - one bike to do everything
3. riding flat pedals. - had to relearn many bike skills.


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

1. Tubeless system. Out and away the single best innovation for me in the rocks and cactus.

2. A suspension system that actually works. I have been around long enough to have tried many of the early incarnations 20 something years ago, and believe me, we never had it so good!

3. Knee/shin/elbow protection that is OK to wear on long rides. Literally saved my skin so many times, and gives me some peace of mind to try stuff I might never have before...


----------



## TallChris (Oct 16, 2008)

1. $30 entry fee to local xc race in '08. Didn't know how to train or properly warm up, so I blew up redlining from the start. I knew I could do better so I did some research here and started logging miles. I wound up really liking endurance racing too.

2. Camelbak. Rides no longer limited to how quickly I drain a water bottle.

3. clipless pedals.


----------



## bigpedaler (Jan 29, 2007)

1. Full suss.
2. Clipless pedals (specifically, ATAC)
3. Disc brakes.

No matter which frame I'm rolling (each one has been better & more rugged than the last), each has these three. I can switch tires, I've had like eight different saddles, I have my preferred components, but these three top the list.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

I'm glad I started this thread. It's fun to see what makes a difference to peoples riding. I can see some more bike related purchases in my future. (Like I have to be a clairvoyant to figure that out.) I just made one today in fact, a mini video camera with voice control for $50 @ Amazon. I think the book is going to be on my list tool.


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*My three*

1. *Clipless pedals*. Being able to pull, rather than push, on climbs has dramatically extended the life of my knees and the duration of my rides.

2. *Comfortable saddle*. I can now ride for 12 hours with no discomfort.

3. *29er bike*. I can do so much more on this bike, and it has greatly increased my confidence to tackle more difficult stuff.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Yeah, I would also like to mention a hydration pack back pack. Cold water is really a must on long rides. And it fits snugly on your back, with a good way to carry tools and food.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

The Lopes/McCormack book is excellent, and I recommend it highly. It's both well written and well illustrated. McCormack's experience and expertise as a coach really comes through.


----------



## fermenter (Feb 19, 2008)

Hydration pack. I was a little late for that wagon....like 1998.

Disc brakes. An early adopter around 2000.

#3 is a tie with dropping seatpost and maxxis tires.


----------



## csteven71 (Jan 15, 2009)

#1- Ergon Grips
#2- My first air fork (RS Sid)
#3- Bonty rxl saddle. (love it)


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

a great ride clinic, like COC, on a great mtn would be on the purchase list for sure.


----------



## No Ski today - so I Ride (Apr 20, 2005)

3 Purchases that revived the passion. (Not necessarily "new purchases" 

1. *Mavic 819s *(true-blue ust tubeless bliss)

Almost gave up the sport when I moved to brier heaven & flatted on almost every ride. The endless choice of variable riding psi, ease of use and the no hauling of any tire tools (unless in backcountry) is simply Great. Any aggravation I had with the sport stopped in it's tracks the day I went UST tubeless, w/slime  Zero problems with the 819s, just the rite amount strength and stiffness for everyday all tread riding. Great time on my Mavic UST 823s too, but a little too burly for my everyday venue ;}

2. *CK Hubs *(Classic, 20 mm thru, bolted rears & ss driveshells)

Strong, Easy to maintain and that King Engagement wow. 3 sets later and I'm a King Guy forever. Jabbing through rock gardens & sketchy sections knowing I can jab at will is peace of mind. Bzzzzzz...to you, too.

3. *Roof Rack *(Thule)

No brainier hauling. (only 1 major issue; remembering to stop before whipping into the garage :madman: for stoner sake) From daily bike use to car camping w/3 bikes and a ski box on my poobox car & I'm styling with All my gear.


----------



## fast540 (May 29, 2011)

1-my ibis in 89
2-my breezer 98 or 99
3-salsa spearfish 2011


----------



## knutso (Oct 8, 2008)

In order :

1) 170mm RaceFace Deus crank arms .. I am 6'1 and can mash outta the saddle on flats all day, no knee pain.

2) Arches on CKs with 20mmTA , got a deal on a shop owner's wife's wheels and cannot believe the difference , Wadester's Secret Sauce ftw !

3) Exposure Toro and Da Kine stormrider gloves , working great together on those cold and dark winter evenings.


----------



## probiscus (Dec 10, 2011)

Can I pick 4? Maybe I'm just dating myself...

1) Camelback. Recently found a pic of me at the Mt. Snow Nat's in '95 rocking plaid shorts, a cotton T and a camelback. Been part of my staple for so long I can't even imagine not having one.
2) SPDs. Game-changer. Transitioned from power straps and have never looked back.
3) Chamois shorts. After riding in tighty whiteys and cotton shorts as a kid, technical fabrics are also a game-changer. There used to be nothing worse than a cold east coast early spring (muddy) ride in cotton clothing.
4) Suspension. More of a comfort thing but also a game changer with regard to comfort as I've gotten older.


----------



## matbar20 (Jan 30, 2012)

*Dropper posts anyone"*

*1. Rockshox MAG 21*. I think that when front suspension forks first came out, they did the most to improve my experience riding. There was no looking back from that day!

*2. Platform Pedals!* When I first got into Mountain Biking when I was twelve, I begged my parents to help me buy my first pair of clipless pedals. I didn't ride without them for seven years. When I got my first downhill bike, I was tempted to put clipless on it too, but since it had come with big wide platform pedals, I thought I would give them a try for a little while. And to my surprise, I realized that I had never learned how to _really ride_ 
I thought that I could bunnyhop and stuff, but in fact I couldn't do a lot of stuff without clipping in.

*3. Crank Brothers Joplin*. As much as I hate to say it, that post did wonders for my riding, for a bout a week, and then it broke! The post sucked, but for while it worked, it was making riding so much funner and flowier than any new product since my first bike with front suspension. I don't use the unreliable old Joplin anymore, I had it fixed but never used it again. I now have on of the KS i-950, and it has been holding up strong. If you live someplace with a lot of steep, technical riding, like we do in B.C., then there really is not a better product to put on your bike, (unless there is! )

The dropper Seatpost is here to stay!


----------



## Wadespade (Jun 29, 2011)

1. Cane Creek Double Barrel
2. I9 All-Mountain Wheelset
3. Specialized Demo


----------



## WarBoom (Dec 13, 2011)

1. Trance x4 and all the upgrades I've added
2. New gawddamn saddle
3. Camelback to store stuff to fix/adjust all the upgrades added


----------



## aflax (Oct 14, 2009)

1. Canfield Brothers Yelli Screamy - Most fun you can have on two wheels
2. Thule T2 hitch rack - So much nicer to load/uload bikes
3. Hydration pack - even though I carry WAY more stuff than I need


----------



## B-Mac (Oct 2, 2008)

1) Maxxis tires. Never really experienced MTB'g until rode on Maxxis . . . 

2) Turner Highline. Yes you can ride that big scary jump/drop/whatever, and yes you will, you wuss (you'll thank me later). 

3) Camelback. You can store tools, water, glaucoma medicine, etc without fear of loss. Also protects in a fall.


----------



## Spykr (Feb 17, 2011)

1) '10 Cannondale F7. My first real MTB, and without it I might still be thinking that hardcore riding was curb-hopping on the way to school!

2) '07 Cannondale Prophet 5. Had to sell the F7, but it was worth it. Dual suspension, much better components, I can ride it anywhere, and it'll serve me for many years. (hopefully!)

3) Workstand. Not a ton I need to say about that! Just makes maintenance go much better!


----------



## clydecrash (Apr 1, 2005)

Been riding a long time. I have used a lot of excellent bike frames and components (and a few not so excellent), but these stand out.

1. 1989 Bridgestone MB-1. Learned how to mountain bike on that. My skill has gone farther than what I did on that bike, but I learned most of what I know now on that frame. Beat on that until I cracked the frame.

2. 2003 Turner XCE. Found out how nice it was to have a great feeling and dependable full suspension bike for the rough. I still ride it.

3. Marzocchi Z2 Atom Race fork. Rode it above what is was designed to do. Finally tweaked it on a crash (that also bent my frame). It was a simple, reliable, and smooth fork.


----------



## baymoe (Jul 23, 2011)

1. Thule roof top bike rack. Chicks dig the look of my ride with a bike on (could be my good looks too, but I doubt it).
2. Crank brother multitool. Saved my butt on many occasions out on the trail.
3. Camelbak with ice.


----------



## debaucherous (Jul 2, 2004)

Hard question to limit it to 3. here's mine:

1) Vacation - take at least one MTB vacation a year.
2) Big Red S brand Epic marathon for my wife - allows me to ride more. :devil:
3) Lock-on grips. Could never go back to old and busted non-locking grips.

(OT - I made 500 posts and it only took 8 years. Do I get a prize?) :thumbsup:


----------



## MountianbikeG (Dec 29, 2011)

Clipless pedals
Kenda nevegal tires (sp.?)
Full face helmet


----------



## carverboy (Sep 5, 2009)

1) clipless pedals
2) hydration pack 2a)Gieger hydration bladder(pressurized so you can mist yourself or filter and drink while out of breathe!)
3) Harro Sonix 650b set up tubeless ( If 650b had been marketed like 29er's most people under 5'10" would probably be riding 650b)


----------



## santabooze (Oct 14, 2010)

The entry fee to my first ever solo 24hr event. (Last summer) 
As the day grew closer, boy did I ever get motivated


----------



## windycitycy (Dec 30, 2011)

1) 2012 Air 9
2) Garmin 800
3) Park PRS-25 Workstand


----------



## codyh12345 (Sep 15, 2011)

1. The bike
2. The helmet
3. The camelbak


----------



## ZmyDust (May 13, 2011)

1) The bike! My one and only. Rigid SS 29er. Redline Monocog. 
2) clip less pedals. I went with Crankbrothers mallet 2s. Really increased my skill and confidence. 
3) Upgraded from v brakes to BB7s. Quite a difference there.


----------



## JeffGabriel (Sep 13, 2011)

1. Shimano SPD Pedals - I went clipless pedals and never looked back! Overall a better experience when riding. Better for climbs, decents, and whenever i wanna jump something. 

2. Selle Italia saddle - Best purchase by far! My bike came with the crappy Bontrager SSR seat and I knew that had to change as soon as posible! Best $100 I've ever spent. 

3. ESI silicone grips - I was using lock-on grips by Bontrager and every once in a while, my hands would go numb. I switched to silicone and they feel 10x better than the Bontragers felt and I've yet to make my hands go numb again!


----------



## pointerDixie214 (Feb 10, 2009)

1. My bike. (Switched away from FS back to HT. SO much more fun for me on this bike)
2. My lights (Too hot 5 months out of the year to ride in the daytime. )
3. My beloved rigid SS 29er, that I no longer own. Damn that bike was fun.


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

1) Felt compulsion. Taught me to be smooth and that little bikes are just as much fun as big bikes.
2) Evil Revolt. Improving my speed and confidence with every ride.
3) Sensus Grips (Swayzes). Soft enough that I can ride for multiple days strait without any pain. Flanges help my hands stay on when the rocks try to bounce them off. saved me many times.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

Camelbaks are getting a LOT of love. I wouldn't have thought it would be a game changer but apparently it is. Cane Creek ergo grips have been on my watch list too. I've seen those mentioned a few times. Most of the other stuff I've already tried.

I'll give hydraulic disk brakes an honorable mention. They didn't open up a whole new world like my top 3 but they actually stop when they get wet and frozen. Pretty important.


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

1. Rocky Mountain Element 50
Hands down, the best, most reliable, stable, fastest bike I've ridden. Game changer for sure as I couldn't imagine a better suspension/frame set up. I always want to get out and ride.

2. Crank Bros. Cobalts 26" wheel set
UST and light weight/very strong. No one can keep up with me with this wheel set. No real problems and tubeless completely changed my riding. Go anywhere, fast, and smooth!

3. Shimano Servowave XT. Set and forget! I use the metal pads. The stoppers slow you down just like power brakes on a car. Knowing that all stops are predictable and smooth just makes me want to ride faster.


----------



## scorchedearth (Aug 30, 2011)

1. Kona Fire Mountain
2. Time X-ROC S clipless pedals
3. Camelbak


----------



## cunnilinux (Jul 18, 2008)

(1) 2006: *Scott Voltage YZ0* - my 1st *proper* bike, and my best 26er hardtail bike of all times
(2) 2010: *GT Force 3.0* - my 1st proper suspension bike
(3) just ordered: *Trek Marlin* - my 1st 29er.
(but it would be Surly Pugsley if i could afford it right now)


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

I think the "Ergo" grips most are mentioning are the Ergon brand grips

ERGON BIKE ERGONOMICS



bedwards1000 said:


> Camelbaks are getting a LOT of love. I wouldn't have thought it would be a game changer but apparently it is. Cane Creek ergo grips have been on my watch list too. I've seen those mentioned a few times. Most of the other stuff I've already tried.
> 
> I'll give hydraulic disk brakes an honorable mention. They didn't open up a whole new world like my top 3 but they actually stop when they get wet and frozen. Pretty important.


----------



## deoreo (Aug 26, 2005)

1. 1989 Raleigh Chill rigid mountain bike. I came from a road-bike, roadracing background. Riding in the woods, on trails was awesome!

2. 2005 Giant Reign. A "6 inch" dual suspension bike that could be ridden as an everyday bike. This is what I'd always imagined "mountain biking" should be.

3. CamelBak Mule. Soooo much better than old-school water bottles. Another game-changer for me is on-the-fly dropper seatposts.


----------



## CarbonSquirrel (Oct 10, 2009)

1) Smooth Bearing components - Everything is easier to shift and move
2) MagicShine 1400 lumin lights - Great for the pitch black lanes at night
3) Scott Scale SL frame - Bring on the endurance races


----------



## cm_mtb (Jan 23, 2012)

1. Bike-specific clothing
2. SPDs
3. Dinotte 400L


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

1. 9Zero7 FAT bike.
2. Garmin 605
3. Helmet (gotta include it as it saved my life 2 years ago.)


----------



## csledd281 (Aug 21, 2009)

1) Hoo ha Ride Glide (omg it makes a huge difference)
2) bike shorts
3) bug spray... sounds dumb but chiggers ATE my ankles last year and it took forever to heal


----------



## Hpirx (Jan 15, 2009)

A shout-out to some stuff not previously mentioned.

1) Pearl Izumi clothing. The stuff works, looks good, and lasts!

2) Oakleys. Yeah, expensive eyewear, but again, the value and performance are there.

3) The Santa Cruz Tallboy. Sure, attributes discussed ad-nauseum elsewhere, but well deserved.


----------



## yourideit (Jan 18, 2009)

#1). Tubeless, 29er, sliding drop outs (same bike so it counts as one).
#2). Recently building up a salsa Vaya in a motel as my travel bike. I'm working in Iowa right now so that bike is just about ideal.
3). 4x4 ford ranger. The first auto I've owned in 17 years, I see it as another piece of gear. I've rode some incredible places thanks to that little truck.


----------



## alvinlovesu (Oct 4, 2011)

1) Tubeless setup
2) WTB Rocket V, my butt accepts nothing else. Took me 3 seats to find the perfect throne
3) Saris Bone 3, opened up my perspective for mountain biking, now that i can travel further to ride.


----------



## Mainturion (Dec 21, 2010)

1. My wife, that let me do my biking ;-)
2. My bikes
3. My first suspension fork


----------



## ThreeD (Feb 7, 2008)

1) Thudbuster Seatpost
2) Steel Single Speed Bike (so much better than aluminum) 
3) Ragley Carnigie Handlebars Love these bars.


----------



## LynskeyMatt (Feb 11, 2012)

1)spd shoes
2) park tool workstand. can't explain the ease of cleaning/maintenance until you have one
3)light weight quality helmet. saved my life, but needs comfort


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

1) BBG inner bashguard for my 1x setup
2) Used RS SID fork(s)
3) Bontrager RL MTB shoes w/ carbon soles


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

1)Clipless pedals/shoes
2)Camelbak (I like long rides)
3)Non-cotton (wicking) socks


----------



## aph72 (Jun 28, 2006)

1. 140-150mm trail bikes.
2. 180/160mm brake rotors
3. 2.3 tires

Honorable mention: SPD pedals, wide bars, short stems.


----------



## krzysiekmz (Nov 10, 2009)

1.SPD Pedals/Shoes

2.Thm Clavicula crankset

3.Going tubeless


----------



## JEM2 (Feb 25, 2010)

1. My camelbak
2. my sons bike
3. my wifes bike

It allows me to ride every day of the week now!! but I also really like my carbon bars and mavic rims...
JEM


----------



## greenblur (May 7, 2011)

Rode BMX in the 90's; stopped in 2001 to get my degree and then took up mountain biking late 2010

1 - 2006 Gary Fisher X-cal 29er. Bought it used, it was my learner bike. Gave it to my Dad so he could discover mountain biking. He still has it, amazing how much punishment it has taken.

2 - Shimano M540 clipless pedals. Simple, indestructible, the best. 

3 - ODI Rouge grips. Had these on my BMX. Nearly lost it when I saw them in the shop 10 years later. Like meeting up with an old friend.


----------



## kevrider (Jul 18, 2010)

hard to say but i'll go with these...
1. diadora clipless shoes and m525 pedals (pedals still in use, 16 years later)
2. $90 GT Karakoram from craigslist + $20 singlespeed conversion kit
3. rented... an apartment on the multiuse PATH in atlanta. suddenly i could ride around town between mtn bike rides... offroad fun increases with fitness which increases with pavement miles... eventually i even came to like road riding


----------



## royalty (Nov 14, 2010)

1. Tubeless setup - no more flats, thank god for that, wish my riding buddies also switched to tubeless
2. Park tool workstand - it's great to be able to wrench with the bike hanging in the air
3. Sweat gutr - I sweat like a horse and was sick of having sweat on my glasses, this is now a thing of the past.

Also:
MTB club membership - became more passionate, better rider and got to know more trails


----------



## Rock_Garden (Jan 30, 2011)

quikcolin said:


> A ton of you say "Saddle"... what saddles did all of you buy? I know they're a personal thing but ... I've been looking at the Selle SMP Stratos, Specialized Avatar...


I ride with a Selle Italia Flite Genuine Gel saddle. No cutout. My ass fits perfectly in these saddles, lol. Only complaint is you can't slide around on them, they are grippy. Not a problem if you're constantly up and down like I am, but if you stay planted you might find it annoying.


----------



## elopez (May 19, 2010)

1) First real MTB: Schwinn Paramount Series 30, no suspension, cantilever brakes (mostly decorative), 21 speeds. (1996). Still own it.
2) First suspension fork, Trek DDS2 (1998). It really altered the geometry of my old Paramount, but I never reinstalled the rigid fork.
3) First full suspension bike, Felt Virtue Three (2009)


----------



## High Side (Apr 16, 2010)

Hmm this is tuff, but I would narrow it down to:

1 - Tires
2 - Good Fork
3 - Camelbak


----------



## 29ger (Jan 1, 2011)

1. 1st real MTB- Raleigh Mojave 29er- only frame, brakes, handlebar, and rear derailleur are original now.
2. Dave's Speedream wheels with tubeless maxxis Ikons- lost 6lb off the bike and motivated me to loose 20 lb (before my first race)
3. 2nd MTB- the rigid, fully suspended, 26" wheeled, 29" tired, Salsa Mukluk


----------



## Goodbarsix (May 11, 2009)

Cool topic!

1. Clipless pedals. I use Crankbrothers pedals on all of my bikes except my road bike. I was amazed at how much more control they gave me!

2. Trek 69er. My first MTB was a 4300 dsc - the 69er has so much more going for it: tubeless right out of the gate (for MTB there really is nothing better than tubeless) / Bontrager Duster rims are nice and wide and durable / Fox air fork.....plush! / crazy fun handling. This bike makes me ride better! Only complaint is that it only as one bottle cage mount. I like having nothing on my back when I ride.

3. Disc brakes. Not much else needs said here.


----------



## Kofoed (Nov 16, 2011)

50mm stem + wide bars

WTB rocket V 

Hardtail steel frames (both 26 and 29er)


----------



## Mr.Magura (Aug 11, 2010)

A milling machine

A lathe

A lot of different fiber and epoxy types.


Magura


----------



## nicoswit (Oct 26, 2009)

I'm amazed so little dropper posts!!! I would have to say my KS1900r would have to be it, of course my bike goes first (Speshy Enduro 2011)!!! Jejeje 
I'll also add my Oury grips, only ones I've ever felt comfortable in, great grip and real beafy for my big hands!


----------



## RaveOn (Dec 21, 2003)

1) Tires (Continental Race King 2.2 - Black Chilli - WOW!)

2) Saddle (WTB Devo)

3) Pedals (Egg Beaters)

Runner ups; GoPro, iPhone, CamelBak, Endura Humvee Lite shorts, Ergon grips.

None of this wouldn't be possible without online bike stores and eBay. F' LBS!


----------



## henrymiller1 (Apr 25, 2008)

1. Dedicating a place in my garage for wrenching 
2. light rigid fork.
3. faster, lighter tires
4. Dedicating a place in my garage for wenches.


----------



## granitematt (May 8, 2009)

1. DROPPER SEATPOST - so good one should be on every mountain bike
2. 15 mm or 20 mm THRU AXLE - improved tracking of front end
3. TUBELESS SETUP - zero pinch flats


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

1. My first Mtn bike - 1995 GT Backwoods. 

2. My current ride - 2011 Santa Cruz TRc. 

3. 3 way tie - Command Post Blacklite/2012 XT brakes/tubeless tires on WTB Frequency i23


----------



## RSPvideo (May 31, 2011)

1. SPD pedals and shoes. I grew up riding BMX and refused to give up my platforms. I was never that hooked on mtb'ing until I tried clipless. I have since been obsessed.

2. Padded shorts. My butt used to be too sore after 1 hour or riding. Now I can ride all day. I desperately need to replace my saddle - its 10 years old, the rails are very bent, and its way too narrow. For now, the shorts make up the difference.

3. BMX & Trials riding. I was able to transfer bike control skills from a youth full of BMX and trials riding into trail riding. Add clipless pedals and I feel like I have full control over the bike.


----------



## RaptorTC (Jan 22, 2012)

1. BB7's. My old v-brakes were sketchy business and usually ended up with me getting desperate and having to use my feet as extra brakes on steep downhills. Needless to say that isn't exactly a good idea. Rode the same hills with BB7's and easily descended safely while clipped in. Which leads me to:

2. Time Aliums. I used to race BMX on a set of Time's and I recently decided that it was time to go back to them. Holy cow do they make a difference on the climbs.

3. Fox Striker: I don't know how I used to get by riding XC with a full face motorcycle helmet.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Camelback
Clipless pedals
Tubeless


----------



## Lopaka (Sep 7, 2006)

1. Fox Float Fork
2. Monkeylite carbon bar
3. Anthem X 29er


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

Getting the wife a bike
Camelbak
Full suspension

Best, John


----------



## ricky916 (Jun 7, 2011)

GT 07 id5
Camelbak
XT Trail pedals m785


----------



## Wanny (Jul 30, 2011)

1) My RM Altitude
2) Reverb seatpost
3) Camelback


----------



## wintersolstice (Feb 26, 2012)

1) My first really comfy saddle (Selle Flite Italia - to each their own)
2) Index shifters (ok, I'm old, so sue me)
3) Carbon fiber handlebars - road, mtb, doesn't matter. When I went from steel/aluminium to these, it changed my whole perspective on riding. Let me nearly triple the amount of time I could spend riding.


----------



## esilvassy (Jul 25, 2006)

echoing many sentiments
tie 1a) Shogun prarie breaker (I think that model) in 89 as my first MTB / 
1b) 92 Specialized Stumpjumper as my first nice MTB
2) prescription riding glasses (Rudy projects for me). So much nicer than the normal glasses
3) finding the right saddle/bar/grip combo (in my case Selle SMP Pro, Ritchey carbon rizer and Ergon GE-1's)


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Sep 5, 2003)

1) Rhyno Lite 36spoke wheels. Yes, they were heavy; but those things NEVER needed to be trued. 
2) Hydration pack. Several brands over the years, but they definitly improved my performance by making sure I had enough hydration
3) Thule T2 rack. Best Rack Ever!!! Love it so much that I've had 4 cars/SUV since I bought the rack and have had 2" receivers installed on them all just for that rack. I even bought the T2 add on so that I can carry 4 bikes if necesary.

Honorable mention goes to my Park Tool PCS 10 portable work stand. It's even come in handy in the parking lot of the trail head.


----------



## GrannyGearGnome (May 12, 2007)

1. A Full Suspension bike- I had back pain and quit riding. I took the dive into FS and rode more, faster, and with the jolts that made my back sore.
2. Light and motion ARC lights- I work long shifts at work and when I get home there isn't much daylight left. With this light system, I was able to get in some night rides and get more time in the saddle each week and improve my cardio.
3. Garmin Edge 800- Able to map my rides, see my output, and guage my improvements which push me to ride harder.
Basically, any new toy for bike riding will encourage you to get out there and hit the trails b/c it's new and something to explore.


----------



## Eric Z (Sep 28, 2008)

I saw a couple others post something similar about a spouse's bike. My wife's Xcal. I've always enjoyed mtb'ing but once my wife picked it up, it was a whole new ball game. Quality time with my wife has made the sport that much more enjoyable.

A close second is getting my 5-year old is bike and creating a life of good habits and fun!

I know, a little sappy


----------



## javelina1 (Mar 10, 2005)

1. 5.10's (for my platforms). Just love riding with these shoes on my platforms.
2. Ergon grips. No more tingling pinky fingers after that 35 mile ride. 
3. The right saddle


----------



## borbntm (May 4, 2011)

1. Getting my wife a nice full suspension bike..... Santa Cruz Superlight.
2. Rock Shox Reverb for my Trance X2 
3. Single speed conversion kit for my old 96 Trek 7000 to give it new life.


----------



## HEMIjer (Jul 17, 2008)

In order of acquiring them

1 - Road Bike so much easier to get in shape when you are short on time
2- Will steal some elses and go with Race and event fees even though I dont expect to be high up the motviation preparing for a race or endurance event is 2nd to none, challenge yourself not the other racers and you will not regret it if you havent tried 
3 - Full Suspension - Anthem X29er - Comfy but still stiff for longer rides

So Many others worth mentioning as well, proper tools, finding right hyrdation pack, stans tubeless wheels, bike traler for kids, recently picked up a cross bike, wide carbon flat bar, first bike with real qualoity fork, heed, list goes on (and I have only back in the sport 4.5 years after long break, will never leave now)


----------



## sooner518 (Aug 1, 2007)

i feel like buying a new bike shouldnt be included in this conversation. That said:

1) I had an old MArzocchi fork on my old SC Superlight. I bought a lightly used Fox F100 thta was just miles better than the Marzocchi. It was such a pleasure to ride something so plush.

2. Clipless pedals. I dont know how I rode without them. 

3. Whenever I put new tires on, it makes it a ton more fun to ride. Going from old, worn down rubber to brand new stickiness just makes riding so much better.


----------



## Ferrozone (Feb 8, 2012)

1- S-works stumpy fsr
2-Roval carbon sl wheels
3-Eggbeater ti pedals


----------



## papanoel (Nov 11, 2008)

1- V-brakes (I don't think mtb disc brakes existed when I started biking)

2- Clipless pedals.

3- Suspensions. My first mtb was a rigid steel bike (still have it) and the confort provided by suspensions seemed unreal. However, I spent less time on my FS than on my second rigid bike. Getting some feedback from the ground is nice.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

*Ergon Grips Question*

Can Ergon GP1 grips be used with generic bar ends? In other words, can the bars be extended through the grips?

They're come up on the list quite a few times and I'd like to try them but I want to keep my long bar ends for different hand positions. I figured that somebody that has recommended them would know.


----------



## ElwoodT (Mar 13, 2011)

^^I use ergons that come with mini extensions on one of my bikes.


----------



## islander (Jan 21, 2004)

So many posts making me 'give the nod' to some dudes who've clearly been doin this for a good long time. After 20 years+, I'm relfective in this thread like few others. Just 3 eh? Here's a first crack:

1) Full Suspension (4-5" trail bikes). Hooolllly Jimmy! Where did those roots go? I've ridden a bunch, and my current is the best behaved - Element 950. I can ride longer, and even when I'm outta shape (north shore trails) thanks to proper suspension tech. Thank-you propeller-heads of the suspension world!

2) Disc brakes. From my first set of Hayes, to Hope, Shimano, Avid and Formula. They all keep me from hours of maintenance and bagged out rims. Plus i can stop in the slop, and more importantly, carry more speed. 

3) Tubeless tires. I don't even have thorns where I ride and these things just plain rule. No flats, amazing grip & trail feel. Never going back to tubes for mtb. I've never run UST rubber, but the Conti (Protection) and Schwalbe (Snakeskin) stuff has really impressed me.

Honourable mentions: I heart my Amoeba lights, spd's, camelback mule, Giro Gauge shoes, and Rocket V saddle. 

BONUS Feature: top 3 CX:

1) Clement PDX clinchers. Grips grass like no clinchers I've tried. Spin fast. Down right frightening on wet asphault.

2) Campy Ergo 10sp - puts up with the wet and wears like iron. Love the buttons for shifting from the hoods. 

3) Titanium frame. This is the perfect application for titanium. Some give, light weight, rust proof, and puts up with so much abuse and keeps looking great. No paint to scratch. Responsive and lively. Got mine from Bergbikes.com.


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

1. A quality full suspension bike w/ coil shock
2. Dropper post
3. Platform pedals and 5.10 Shoes
4. Wide bars
5. Straitline silent guide + getting ride of my fd/shifter + 11-36 cassette


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

1. turner 5 spot frame
2. 5.10 impacts
3. 1x10 (34/12-36)


----------



## MikeBurnsie (Jan 19, 2011)

1) Set of Stans Flow rims with hope hubs.

2) An RP23 to replace my Brain

3) Bionicon C guide


----------



## dirt farmer (Mar 28, 2005)

1) The bike itself (no matter which one)

2) Time ATAC clipless pedals (manna from Heaven)

3) My most excellent 1Up bike rack (allows me to take my passion wherever I go)


----------



## Hockey85 (Jul 1, 2011)

1) Tubeless setup

2) Five Ten shoes with flats

3) Garmin Edge 200 (Strava)

3.5) Short stem & wide bars


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

There have been lots of good purchases over the past 27 years of mountain biking. Top 3? Hard to say. Among the best would be comfy shorts, bar ends and comfy saddle. GPS, clipless pedals, good tires, and suspension fork would get honorable mention.



bedwards1000 said:


> Can Ergon GP1 grips be used with generic bar ends? In other words, can the bars be extended through the grips?
> 
> They're come up on the list quite a few times and I'd like to try them but I want to keep my long bar ends for different hand positions. I figured that somebody that has recommended them would know.


Yes:


----------



## aintnothang (Mar 31, 2009)

1. Betd link

2. Niterider 600

3. Manitou drake

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 2002maniac (Nov 17, 2008)

1. tubeless tires on light rims
2. 1x10
3. clipless pedals


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

Thread revival

I'm still sticking by my first 3 purchases but based on this thread I've bought a camelback, the Brian Lopes book, Ergon grips and some other stuff. All good additions. I also added a 29er to the fleet. I wouldn't be good in a 9er vs 6er argument because I like them both. It wasn't life changing for me.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2013)

(1) cannondale bad boy, a versatile and reliable bike, so many trips together in Italy and abroad
(2) specialized rockhopper, an amazing bike, with that bike the ​​wildest rides ever
(3) specialized stumpjumper ht, the perfect bike, together from 2007


----------



## Wishful Tomcat (Mar 6, 2009)

(1) SC Nomad
(2) Winter SPD shoes
(3) Garmin GPS


----------



## cvega (Sep 4, 2008)

1. Intese carbine
2. adjustable seat post
3. XT brakes


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)

1. Gobi Saddle
2. Maxxis Aspen front tire
3. XX Sid


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

A Cambridge, that I used for time trialling, many years ago.
An Ishiwata, the best bike I've owned, which was also used for time trialling and which I still regret selling and my current bike a Giant Anthem, that I've turned into an off-road tourer.

Warren.


----------



## Nail Every Trail (Sep 28, 2012)

1) Pearl Izumi baggy shorts. Comfortable
2) Camelback, awesome for carrying everything including water.
3) Oakley Jawbone sunglasses- perfect fit, different lens for different days. 


Other things I like..... bike computer, riser bar, and technical fabric riding gear ( so much better than cotton).


----------



## kubikeman (Jun 4, 2010)

1. Manitou Nixon Fork with SPV and black stanchions - wish I hadn't sold it
2. Shimano XT pedals - after destroying a pair of CB Candy
3. Santa Cruz Blur LTc - I'm not even worthy to ride it, but I still do


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

Edge 800 and RideWithGPS premium membership and openmaps purchase--- All the good stuff without pukeva (strava-ugh).

Osprey Manta-- exudes so much more quality that Camelbak.

dsik brakes--- for years I railed against full suspension and disc brakes. I over the past 7 years have come to realize the error of my prior to that thinking.


----------



## swkshepherd (Aug 20, 2010)

1. GoPro
2. IH 6point
3. Lift Tickets


----------



## t0pcat (May 7, 2012)

My mukluk for gettin me back into this,My fargo for bein a good road bike with flat bars after it taught me i don't care for drops and my santa cruz super light 29 for teachin me i love full squish bikes!!! And i love ridin all 3, come to think of it i might have to add to this i think i need another bike!!!:madman: ohi still ride my 85 cannondale sm500


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

1.) Santa Cruz Blur LT
2.) XT disc brakes (one finger braking!)
3.) RS Sektor Coil fork (heavy but butter smooth)


----------



## Whason (Sep 15, 2008)

1. Clipless Pedals
2. Dropper Seat post
3. 180 mm rotors for the disk brakes.


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

1. Hope M4 Evo
2. CB multitool
3. Fox Float 36


----------



## Mr.Quint (Mar 22, 2012)

1. Specialized Camber 29 - first bike in about 20 years, and I've had the best year with it.
2. Odi Rogue grips - hated the stock grips. This changed everything.
3. SLX brakes - my stock Elixir 3 brakes gave me nothing but headaches all summer.


----------



## tyh83 (Apr 4, 2011)

1. Rocky Mountain Element MSL - bought the bike specifically to race the BC Bike Race, and loved using it in all kinds of races.
2. Salsa Mukluk - test rode a Pugsley and loved it. picked it up for winter biking, nothings stopping us now...
3. Plane ticket to Arizona for 10 days of riding.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

^^I like it. A fatbike is on my to-get list too. I like the plane ticket idea too.

So you test-rode and loved a Pugsley and bought the Mukluk. Did you love that one more?


----------



## tyh83 (Apr 4, 2011)

The guy who let me test ride the Pugsley runs a shop up in northern ontario. When I called him about the bike he had the Mukluk there in my size and budget. Did a test ride on it and felt very similar to the Pug. main difference was the Pug had Shimano and the Muk had Sram, and I'm a Sram fan. Can't go wrong with either bike though, so much fun!


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

Carbon bars
Ergon Grips
WTB Drop Nosed SST saddle


----------



## Toff (Sep 11, 2004)

1) Niner Jet 9 - I'm not as young as I used to be and my back thanks me for this frame.

2) Lightweight 26er hardtail - Its just so light and flickable.

3) Dinotte Light - Its a must have right now.


----------



## Barheet (Jul 13, 2012)

1. My 29er. Airborne Guardian. Love it and not going back to 26ers. 

2. Bike shorts. Discovered these a few years back. I can't believe I rode all those years with basketball shorts. 

3. My 5.10 shoes. There is no comparison for someone who uses flats.


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

1) SC Blur LT2 - 1st FS frame

2) Lights - riding at night has doubled my saddle time

3) Clipless pedals - flats were fun and I'll go back, but for now I'm loving the SPDs


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

- yelli screamy frame - total game changer for me.
- xt 785 brakes - so much more free time in my life without avid brakes
- gore phantom jacket


----------



## meyer378 (Apr 19, 2011)

1. Clipless Pedals ( I cant imagine riding without them)
2. Hydraulic Disc Brakes
3. Lighter Wheelset ( Helps tons on those long climbs.)


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

My top 3 are:

1) *SC Nomad* - more travel & burlier frame opened my eyes to chairlift/shuttle runs and the most fun i've had in a long time
2) *Plane ticket to Nth America* & associated travel through Rocky Mtn & west coast MTB destinations for a month - best holiday I've ever had
3) *Full day skills lesson at Whistler with Shaums March* (Mad March Inc.)


----------



## Mud&Rox (Mar 5, 2012)

1) tubless
2) clipless
3) 650B


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

1: mid nineties turbo cat lighting system. night riding opened up a whole new world to me.

2: 1998 and 99 NORBA racing licenses. those two years were probably the absolute peak of my obsession with mountain biking 

3: 2011 marin pine mountain 29'er. helped to re-ignite the passion that was wavering just a little bit.


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

probably the three bikes that I have, in the order I got them.

1. 1996 trek 930 (this was actually a gift but whatever). For 14 years I didn't know anything else and probably would've been fine if it stayed that way. Still use it to pull dogs in a trailer and for the occasional trail ride

2. 2010 jamis nova race - this gave me an efficient commuter and also let me see just how much better big wheels are for me, which led to 

3. Karate Monkey - started out on a used 2007-ish which I eventually gave to my brother as a gift, now riding a 2012. These were my first singlespeeds - been hooked ever since, even on my geared bikes I find I don't shift anymore once I'm on the trail.

Tubeless made a pretty big difference but I don't think it was quite as life-changing, so that is the runner up. Definitely makes for less frustrating "how many tubes did I go through today" rides though. When the time comes for a 4th bike (or a suspension fork) this question is gonna get real hard to answer.


----------



## tTramp14 (Jun 13, 2012)

1. Specialized hardrock - first started riding with this
2. SS kit - I hated the x-3 drivetrain on the hardrock so i took the cheap way out and have never looked back. I love SS!!!
3. Surly pugsley SS - Fatties are a ton of fun and matched with SS every ride is a blast.


----------



## evenslower (Sep 26, 2005)

In no particular order

1. Garmin Edge
2. Lights
3. Winter spd shoes


----------



## KevinGT (Dec 25, 2012)

1. Avid BB7 disk brakes. I quit mountain biking and switched to road biking in the 90s primarily because I was SO sick of trying to keep cantilever brakes properly adjusted. They needed adjustment after nearly every ride and just when I finally got the right gap and pull and toe-in, the rim would go out of true by a half a mm and the brakes sucked again. A little mud on the rims and the brakes were useless. Disk brakes are a godsend not just because of the significantly improved stopping power, but because they rarely need adjustment. My next bike will probably have hydros but the BB7s are staying on my HT.

2. Eggbeater pedals. Started with the old, OLD Onza elastomer pedals but have since fallen in love with CB Eggbeaters. Love them both on climbs and ascents. Simple, light, and incredibly effective.

3. Yakima roof racks. I have the original Yakima system that I bought in 1989 to put on my Jeep Cherokee Sport. Not a single piece has malfunctioned despite carrying bikes and skis in snow and rain and mud for decades. That rack system has outlasted three cars.


----------



## JChasse (Jul 21, 2008)

Number one by a huge margin: A home in Durango, CO. We sold our home in the NY Metro area, packed the family up and moved. We basically knew no one here. Best thing ever.

#2 - clipless pedals. Started with Onzas. They sucked compared to what came later, but they were the single biggest eye opener in my riding.

#3 - see #1. My wife, who was not a rider at all before the move, rode more than I did this past season. And I rode more than a little.


----------



## RollingWanderer (Jul 23, 2007)

1 - Time Pedals - Hands down the best pedals on the market

2 - Good selection of tires - I can match tires to the trail, conditions, and bike I'm riding for the day

3 - GPS - Good side is saves me from epic adventures in getting lost on unfamiliar trails...Down side, no more epic adventures getting lost on unfamiliar trails.


----------



## Skottsparc (May 26, 2011)

1. Dropper post - It's a game changer
2. ESI grips - Ride the whole day without your hands going numb
3. 720mm wide bars - so much more control


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

need to update- 1yr later..

used spesh enduro frame
Renthal bars @ 750mm
RS Monarch Plus rc3 (transformed the enduro mid-stroke wallow)

Xfusion Vengeance hlr - under the radar and a serious player.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

1. clipless pedals- tried riding platforms the other day for the first time in a few years and an old familiar feeling came back, the feeling of my kneecaps about to explode.

2. Stan's wheels- light, tubeless, great value.

3. Ragley Carnegie bars. comfy!

new category- things you probably should try but have not for some reason

1. gears. might try a 1x9 setup some time soon.
2. full suspension. I'll have to borrow a FS bike some time. never rode one, can't afford one until I convince myself that I "need" it.
3. the "right" saddle. the ones I have ridden so far seem ok, but I always settle for the lease uncomfortable one I can get.


----------



## Teton29er (Jul 31, 2011)

1) Carbon rigid fork. Ditching the shock put the fun back into riding up and down.

2) Platform pedals. Free the foot!

3) Revelate Seat pack. Nothing on my back!


----------



## Simpledesign (Jul 3, 2012)

1) The bike itself Trek Marlin....beginner for a beginner

2) Easton wheelset....my God I love the lightweight, do anything feel

3) Reba fork....light and capable.

If I could only have this bike for the rest of my life I would still be content.


----------



## nerofinis (Mar 17, 2011)

1. Clipless
2. Proper tubeless setup FlowEx Hope Pro Evo 2
3. Tires fat front / fast rear

All game changers for me


----------



## JoshF (Jan 13, 2013)

1988 Stumpjumper Comp
2009 Ibis Mojo SL
2013 Deciding at the moment...


----------



## 2times (Jul 14, 2006)

SS 29er
Being at Sea Otter
Losing ten pounds and not finding them


----------



## Tailkila (Jan 21, 2013)

mongoose
trek 4900
special;ized epic m5


----------



## GrannyGearGnome (May 12, 2007)

*My big 3*

1.Fuller Susser bike- Trek Top Fuel 8
2.Camelback Classic- not more taking my hand of the bars and my eyes of the trail and reaching down for a drink. Once the tube is in my mouth- it's hands free drinking.
3. Park Tool PRS 25. No more homemade bike stand that brings the bike only waist high and has no clearance to cycle the pedals.


----------



## StereoDave (Jan 19, 2013)

1. Cube Stereo Pro
2. RS Reverb 125 (@ least) seatpost
3. Shimano Saint pedals


----------



## bridger (Dec 7, 2010)

1991 Stumpjumper comp. Battleship grey. Onza Porcupine 26x2.1 front/ Velociraptor Rear. Shimano 600 components.:thumbsup:


----------



## shredjekyll (Jun 3, 2012)

1. 2012 slayer 70
2. renthal components (handlebar, stem, chainring, grips)
3. Kore Pedals for half price


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

1) Hope brakes
2) TIME Atac Carbon pedals
3) Arundel Dave 'O' carbon bottle cages

^^^ they go on every bike i build.


----------



## Alvinnf (Oct 6, 2011)

V brakes
Air dampened front fork
SS


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

A bike
A helmet
A map.


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

1. Turner Sultan - nothing handles better through gnar.

2. SIR 9 single speed - greatly improved my endurance and riding abilities (at low speed, making better decisions about lines, etc.)

3. Clothing/foot wear - nothing worse than doing a 40-90 miler without the right stuff on


----------



## whoodie (Apr 15, 2012)

1. Tallboy LT carbon - this bike is amazing!
2. Spank Spike pedals - I never new how much my feet slipped until I got these
3. Padded MTB shorts - so much more comfort


----------



## bde1024 (Feb 14, 2005)

I've been mountain biking since the 1970s, so I've seen lots of changes come along (and some of them go away again), but for the most part, I think anyone who remembers old equipment fondly is probably suffering from memory loss. The top three of my list of improvements:

1. Disc brakes- If you ever splashed water on your rims in an icy stream crossing, and dragged your rim brakes for miles trying to get them to work again, or had mis-aligned pads wear out a tire sidewall, or had to disconnect a brake to allow for a tacoed rim, you understand this choice. Plus they just plain work _much_ better (even roadies are coming around to that realization).

2. Threadless sealed bearing headset (preferrably Chris King)- Adjusting threaded headsets took two big cone wrenches and multiple tries to get it just so, only to have them get loose in the field, usually with no way to tighten them up (unless you were willing to carry those two big wrenches with you). I've got King headsets that are on their third bike, and the only tools you need to adjust them are a couple of Allen wrenches. The elimination of quill stems is just an added benefit.

3. Suspension forks- Just for kicks, I tried to go back to full rigid a couple of years ago. It took a couple of months for the soreness in my wrists to go away after slapping the suspension fork back on. Full suspension is real nice at times, but front squish is a must for me.


----------



## mi26r (Nov 10, 2012)

Wherewolf said:


> 1. *Clipless pedals*. Being able to pull, rather than push, on climbs has dramatically extended the life of my knees and the duration of my rides.
> 
> 2. *Comfortable saddle*. I can now ride for 12 hours with no discomfort.
> 
> 3. *29er bike*. I can do so much more on this bike, and it has greatly increased my confidence to tackle more difficult stuff.


What is the name and model # of saddle? Thanks

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wfo922 (Dec 14, 2009)

SS HT 29er - PNW winters are brutal on bikes. I can ride twice a week for months without doing a thing to it other then cleaning and lubing the chain. Going on a solo ride and hearing nothing but the light roll of the tires on the dirt is amazing, no creaks, chain slap, a slight mis aligned deraileur noise. Being 6'2" and having a motocross background the 29er sized bike feels so right.

Stiffness of the new generation FS bikes - Tapered head tubes, thru axles, large fork tubes, hydro formed frame tubes and stiff wheel designs have made getting aggressive on a light bike so rewarding. 

Winter riding clip less shoes - The purchase of some shimano mw81 shoes have made winter riding so much more enjoyable.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

I know this is an old thread but I was just admiring my almost 15 year-old long sleeve, insulated *GT Castelli jersey* that's been with me almost as long as I've been mountain biking and thought of starting a new thread about this faithful old thread. I'll just add it here since someone's resurrected it.

It is the perfect companion for those cool fall and spring morning rides and as a mid-layer on frigid sub-zero winter rides. It has held up through literally thousands of miles and a decade and a half of tough riding. Sounds corney, but I love this jersey and will be sad when it finally wears out... if it ever does.







However, probably my _best_ mountain bike-related purchase ever occurred a few years after I acquired the beloved GT jersey. I'd been combing the e-bay classifieds looking for a new bike (and educating myself about FS bikes) back in 2001 when I happened on a link to mtbr.com which praised the merits of Charles Coker of Hammerhead Cycles in Austin TX.

By this time I had almost decided to order a Titus Switchblade which was basically a copy of Intense's hugely pivotly Tracer. But a few weeks later Charles posted a picture of his new creation, the* Hammerhead 100x*.

It was a custom tweak of Chris Cocalis' famed Titus Racer X. Coker loved the razor sharp handling and responsive yet active rear suspension of the Racer X, but wanted to re-work it into a more aggressive trail bike. He had Chris tweak the frame to allow a 100mm fork (remember, the fork that would change front suspension forever, the 32mm Fox F100, was just being introduced) yet still maintain the original 71deg HA, stretch rear travel as much as they could (to a whopping 3.8"), and beef things up with a straight gauge down tube, gussets at the head tube, cross brace on the seat stays, and a boxed in lower chainstay yoke.

Cocalis built the bikes to Coker's specifications and a few small runs were completed.

I was smitten on first look. I loved the sloping downtube, the traditional double triangle appearance and clean lines of the horst link, clevus type rear suspension..... and the racer-turned-tough-versatile trail bike became my dream.

My second batch HH100x arrived in March of 2002 and 11 years later it is still the only bike I've ever owned that is still in my stable.... and still being used. More amazingly it lived up to all the promise and has not only survived through all these years and thousands and thousands of miles of riding without breaking, it is still as tight and functional as when I got it: Telepathic handling, incredible lateral stiffness, and controlled, efficient rear suspension. I think the only original component still on it is the Chris King headset... but with the sale of my last two bikes in preparation for a new bike which won't be ready until March or April, I've gone back to riding this amazing old friend. And I'm still impressed with it.











Number three is a tougher call but I would say it's a toss up between that CC headset in the Hammerhead, a pair of Answer Speeder shoes I've been rocking for most all my XC/Trail/winter riding for 6-7 years, and my beloved Knolly Delirium T that I recently sold. All have been tough as nails and held up to years and miles of abuse and good times.


----------



## bkirby10 (Feb 23, 2012)

1) Brooks saddles
2) Oury grips
3) Avid BB7 brakes

All whom make an appearance on all 3 of my bikes!


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

1) Trek Remedy - I realized what I should have always been riding in the first place. Lets me ride absolutely anything.

2) Lycra shorts - made a world of difference in comfort, allowed longer rides, they even feel good.

3) Clipless pedals - improved my riding experience in many ways, made me faster.


----------



## JMUSuperman (Jun 14, 2008)

1. Bibbers. I even wear them under baggies. The level of support and comfort is second to none.

2. A Downhill Bike. Instantly improved my riding on my XC bikes. While I've had a few of these bikes in the last few years, they've all been stupid amounts of fun in their own right.

3. A Training Regiment. By adding time to my week where I focus on basics (cornering, body position, etc.) and doing intervals and other tedious tasks, my overal riding experience has improved ten fold. Simply put, I can DO more on the bike, which has elevated the way that I interact with the trail.


----------



## jtnord (Jun 5, 2010)

1) ditching clipless for good flats and shoes (DMR Vaults and 510 Impact High)
2) Wide bars
3) Minion DHFs


----------



## dirtdan (Jun 27, 2011)

1. Tall
2. boy
3. LTc


 Just got one and totally stoked. I've been heading out in single digit temps just to ride it.


----------



## BMC FS (Dec 19, 2011)

1. Cannondale Prophet
2. Converted to 650 B with Pacenti, White Industries and Maxis Crossmarks 
3. SPD's and ditching the eggbeaters


----------



## GrannyGearGnome (May 12, 2007)

KRob,
Awesome bike, car, and pics. Hammer hard in 2014 with the new steed.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

Whoa, nice thread revival! Going back to the post that started it.


bedwards1000 said:


> #1 - GT Sensor 1.0
> #2 - 2 NiteRider MiNewt 600 lights
> #3 - Nokia Extreme 294 studded tires


#1. I still have that bike and it still rides nice. I've also added the same thing in a 9er.
#2. Lights are still a game changer, I was almost disappointed when DST started (ended, I can never remember). Almost.
#3. Studded tires are still on the list but I'd go with Ice Spikers over the Nokians if money isn't an object.


----------



## cobym2 (Apr 11, 2005)

1. My first Turner 
2. My second Turner 
3. My third Turner...

But seriously...
1. Clutch derailleur (XT and X9) - quiet and secure drivetrain? Achieved!
2. Avalanche mod for my DHX rear shock and Ti spring - 
3. XTR clipless pedals (PD970?) - Zero maintenance, thousands of miles, always work. 

Honorable mentions: 
- a gym membership - Did more for my riding (strength, stamina and overall fitness) than just riding all the time. 
- 42t rear cog for a 1x10 - game changer. 
- Chris King Hubs, just because.


----------



## In-Yo-Grill (Jul 19, 2011)

XT & XTR disc brakes on my three bikes. It's amazing how you appreciate good brakes when you've been fighting bad ones for years.
Tubeless tires. Saved my butt on long rides more than once.
Spank Spike pedals. Like glue with my 5.10 shoes and give me a ton more confidence.

A close runner up would be quality hubs. I have CK's on one bike and Hadley's on another. They seem to roll with much more ease.


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

Fox flux helmet, just perfect for my needs , very comfy. 
Dedicated cycling socks, everything in the right places 
A bike, any bike really, so many out there to fit our needs. I'm just not that picky


----------



## tyh83 (Apr 4, 2011)

1. Salsa Fat Bike - Way too much fun in the winter, and can bike all year round now!!!
2. 45Nrth Bike boots - Biking all winter, need warm feet
3. Santa Cruz Heckler - Still got lots of snow, cant wait to get riding on single track again.


----------



## da peach (Oct 30, 2006)

SB66C - great bike
Thule T2 - great bike carrier. so much easier than hoisting up onto the roof
Bibs - help keep the body cooperating during the longer rides.


----------



## snowgypsy (Jun 5, 2011)

1. Got rid of the clips. Moved on to proper flats and 510 shoes. Improved my riding and confidence by leaps and bounds. 
2. Ibis Mojo HD - sexy
3. Bikram Yoga classes - you laugh, but I've never been stronger or had a higher tolerance for heat and pain. 

Honorable mentions:
Knee scope and new, shiny ACL graft. 
Decent health insurance
Fox Flux helmet


----------



## mrniceguy42 (Nov 2, 2010)

-Tubeless: Better cornering, rarely get flats
-Avalanche tuned lyrik & dhx: Arguably the best suspension you can put on a bicycle
-Shimano brakes: cheap, effective, reliable brakes


----------



## phattruth (Apr 22, 2012)

-Ellsworth Truth (1st FS MTB)- Rear suspension saved my back

-Ibis Mojo SL (3rd FS MTB)- Makes riding seriously fun again

-Strava (Free!)- Keeps me off the couch


----------



## car bone (Apr 15, 2011)

For me its:

Chromag sakura frame. Half price. Ultra smooth and springy. Bad ass.

True precision Stealth hubs. INSTANT engagement. Silent. Lightyears ahead in technology.

Xtr 9sp shifter. Oh my god. Its so distinct and precise almost sh1t myself. Running it with a jtek pullconverter to get 8sp pull on a custom 6sp cass. 

runner up:

Pragmasis boron steel chain and squire boron steel hidden shackle padlock. Good luck!!


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

GrannyGearGnome said:


> KRob,
> Awesome bike, car, and pics. Hammer hard in 2014 with the new steed.


Thanks. Love wagons. Since the Freestyle I've had a Flex and now a Jetta Sport Wagon. The Hammerhead is still going strong under my 15 year old son. As I've reviewed this thread I'd have to add or change my answer slightly (although I stick by my original answers... just interpreting the question differently).

Some of these things came on my first real mountain bike (The Hammerhead 100x) so i kind of wrap them all up into one awesome purchase but I would say:

1) Good suspension Forks ( The original Float 100, Marz 55RC3, Lyric with Avalanche cartridge). I think a good, plush, controlled, stiff fork does more for my positive impression of a bike than just about anything else.

2) Hydraulic disc brakes: Specifically Shimano XT. Fairly cheap, reliable, trouble free, easy to set up, very good stopping power.

3) Dropper Seat posts. Total game changer. Not sure how I ever lived without one before.

Honorable mention: Tubless set up. Very few puncture flats and almost zero pinch flats while running lower pressures. Win, win, win.


----------



## KevinGT (Dec 25, 2012)

1. Yeti ASR-5 w/full XT and Stan's Crest wheels.

At 5' 6" tall and 49 years old, I have found the perfect bike. It's light (25 lbs.), nimble, climbs like nothing i've ridden, and has 5" of travel. I demo'd 29ers, 650b, and 26" and it wasn't even close. The Yeti was laughably superior to the others. 

2. UnderArmour ColdGear 1/4 zip 

I have two and wear them in temps ranging from 30 to 60. I don't normally buy into the BS that the clothing companies spew about some incredible textile technology that they've developed but nothing, NOTHING keeps me warm and dry like this top. I've been wearing TNF, Patagonia, and Columbia since the 80s and they can't hang with this one garment. Sadly, I think it's been discontinued.

3. Shimano XT brakes. 

Pure joy.

Honorable Mention Ditto from the above post: Tubeless tires. 1 year without a single mishap. This includes a sidewall tear that revealed to me that the fluid had nearly dried up. But a few stops to reinflate the tire on the ride and it eventually resealed with the tiny bit of fluid left. PSA: Add fluid every few months!


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

1. Proflex 856
2. 29er
3. disc brakes


----------



## Iamrockandroll13 (Feb 10, 2013)

1. El Mariachi Ti - Unless I break it, I will never need another hardtail, ever again.
2. Merino wool blend bibshorts by Ibex. I like to bikepack, I don't like to stink. Also comfy and fast drying. Never buying 100% synthetic bibs again.
3. Revelate Designs Frame/Seatbag set-up. These opened up the world of bikepacking for me.

Honorable mentions
Surly Pugsley. Extended my riding season all the way through the winter. that's pretty awesome.

Brooks Saddle. Soooooooooooooo comfy on long days.


----------



## provin1327 (Mar 31, 2013)

Just 1. Trek Remedy 8 27.5" Totally changed the sport for me 

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Dropper post.
Avalanche Fork Cart and rear shock.
Pogies. 

Having your suspension work "like you always thought it could/should" is huge IMO. Otherwise nothing has increased the ability for me to get out and ride as much as the pogies, dramatic how these help you deal with colder temperatures and make such temperatures just like "any other day" while riding.


----------



## kevin267 (Mar 9, 2011)

Rain cover for my pack
Kona process
Trail apps for whistler and squamish


----------



## In-Yo-Grill (Jul 19, 2011)

Let me say again...TUBELESS!!!


----------



## Scimitar (Jul 14, 2006)

1. Nice pedals w/ good riding shooes - Five tens and great pedals like Straitlines or Point 1's made a huge difference in confidence over rough terrain, clipping rocks, and putting the power down

2. Lightweight wheels and tires - Getting a set of sub 1700g wheels with lightweight tires makes a huge difference in how easily you can accelerate out of corners and brake later. They can make a bike easily feels pounds lighter than it actually is. I had a Pivot Mach 4 that while the total weight was 25+ lbs rode like it was closer to 20.

3. 1x Drivetrain with clutch derailleur - simple and effective


----------



## chrismt (Feb 2, 2014)

1. 04' Cannondale Jekyll: between buying it used and personalization I have just over 500$ invested. This is my first "real" full suspension mountain bike. Started it all!

2. Hydraulic Disc brakes. I was always happy with my mechanical disc's, until I started riding more DH oriented trails, and made the switch. Wow. Amazing. I'm running 180 rotors and a Elixir 9 on front, and Elixir x0 on the rear. 


3. Wider bars, shorter stem, lock on grips. 
Felt a little strange at first, but now I could never go back. Changed from 110 stem and 620mm bars. Now I'm rocking a 80mm stem and 700mm bars with 40mm rise. I realize these aren't considered that wide now a days, but they are hugely more comfortable for long climbs, and more control on descents. Lock on grips are amazing. Got my first set a month ago. So easy to swap components.

Close runners up for me would be my anti purchase of dropping my front derailleur/shifter and going to a short cage rear derailleur with a narrow wide single chainring up front.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

*1998: My first suspension bike.* It was a used mid-90's GT hardtail with a Mag 21 fork. WOW!! It really opened up the possibilities of what an MTB could do, and got me hooked. Every other mtb bike/component since then has been incremental improvement of the experience, but that first HT is what made me a mountain biker. I had a rigid before that (and have owned one since) but it never really gave me the confidence to ride much beyond dirt roads.

*2010: A COMFORTABLE road bike (Salsa Casseroll):* Once I dropped the idea that I needed a bike to win races, and got a more upright road bike with rack mounts that can run 35's, my passion for (and enjoyment of) the road exploded, and that made a huge difference in my MTB riding as well.

Those two are so big that to list a third would be almost arbitrary.


----------



## manpurse (Feb 6, 2011)

Tubeless wheels
Time ATAC pedals
29er


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Jayem said:


> Dropper post.
> Avalanche Fork Cart and rear shock.
> Pogies.
> 
> Having your suspension work "like you always thought it could/should" is huge IMO. Otherwise nothing has increased the ability for me to get out and ride as much as the pogies, dramatic how these help you deal with colder temperatures and make such temperatures just like "any other day" while riding.


Good call on the pogies Jayem. Love mine for winter riding. they make cold hands a non-issue.


----------



## blaklabl (Mar 14, 2011)

1) Syntace P6 Hiflex post - no more back pain on my HT

2) Tubeless - proper tubeless setup with TLR tires, not ghetto 

3) 1x10 is a game changer for me - 30t ring and 42t cog - I don't need lower, if I do I'll walk.


----------



## jherrman3 (Mar 9, 2014)

This personal testimony in this thread is highly instructive.


----------



## Alias530 (Apr 1, 2013)

dropper post--no explanation needed

good tires--the X-kings I started on are downright scary (black chili model too) and the cheap Hutchinsons that came on my road bike flatted all the time

XT brakes--Avids are ****


----------



## natrat (Mar 20, 2008)

1- sworks stumpy
2- magura mt8 brakes
3- joplin 4r dropper post

hon mention sidi dom 5 shoes


----------



## mevnet (Oct 4, 2013)

1. SLX Shadow+ derailleur
2. Dropper post + new saddle
3. XT M785 Brakes
Special mention to 
- 5 ten freerider shoes, stick like glue on flats
- Good tires for fall/ spring riding.


----------



## oakleyrossi (Apr 4, 2014)

1. IBIS HD
2. Dropper Post
3. Maxxis DHF 2.5 front tire


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

1. 2004 Specialized SJ FSR Pro- factory build/XTR M960 crank upgrade: favorite bike ever
2. 2009 Pivot Mach 429- custom build: current bike and really enjoying it
3. Specialized BG Radiator gloves: Nothing better for me. In fact I have a few new pairs in storage, ready to go.


----------



## DethWshBkr (Nov 25, 2010)

1) Shimano M747 clipless pedals, still in my opinion, the best clipless pedals ever made, and clipless period as an incredible control, and power delivery item.

2) Englund air cartridges. They made the elastomer forks of the 90's actually work. They needed constant rebuilding, but they made forks function properly.

3)Tubeless setup. A bit more of a hassle, but never pinch flatting again has been so very much full of awesome.



-Disc brakes don't make my list, because I used to run Magura hydraulic rim brakes. Awesome brakes, for a rim set-up, so the discs were not as much of a quantum leap in my mind.
-Anything 29er doesn't make my list because of loss of downhill control that I have felt (although I do love my 29er)
-Dropper posts don't make my list, since I so far have not really used mine. I have seen a few times it is a benefit, but overall, I cannot say it places in my top 10.


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

1) Decent flats with 5.10s
2) GT Peace 9R SS
3) Rip9(honorable mention X9 Type 2 clutch derailleur)


----------



## ZomblibulaX (Oct 3, 2008)

3. $75 199x GT Timberline SS conversion that I bought at the velo swap. It got me back into bikes after 10+ years and made me realize you don't need a lot of fancy crap to have fun.
2. Dropper post. Because all the fancy crap sure does make things more fun.
1. 2010 Transition TransAm. First bike I built from the frame up; still my favorite bike. With new XT brakes, GD Turbo, and a Flow EX rear wheel this year, it just keeps getting better.


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

Thinking of my 3 best cycling related purchases over the past 10 years...

1. 29in wheels
2. Disc Brakes (Hydraulic or mechanical)
3. Cycling coach to put a few more HPs under the hood


----------



## skimatty (Sep 29, 2008)

EVERYONE forgot one of the most important.

1) Amazing and well kept trails not really purchased but lots of hours logged by lots of people

2)Clutch derailleur
3)Camelback


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

1. Tubeless setup
2. Garmin Edge. It inspires me to ride more, further, and more elevation gain
3. My Epic. It is so stiff, fast and responsive, it feels like I'm cheating compared to my Stumpy.


----------



## JHFWIC (Jan 10, 2013)

FS Bike
Dropper seat post
1X10 with 42T cog


----------



## gingus (Sep 27, 2004)

1. Tubeless. Love it
2. Osprey backpack
3. Dropper post. Used one on a demo.and I gotta get one.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## rcmay (Jul 18, 2005)

1.tubeless stans arch ex
2.tubeless stans arch ex
3. SJ FSR because I love to ride it and it fits me so well. I love my bike!
4.Specialized phenom w/ti rails!


----------



## WA-CO (Nov 23, 2013)

Tope Three
Tubeless tires (only 1 flat in like 4 years)
Hope brakes (they are so good)
Tray-based bike rack (aka Thule...no more pull the wheel BS or climbing on the car)

Several Honorable Mentions in no order
Clipless pedals (eggbeaters)
Bib shorts (how did I ride ANYTHING without bib shorts)
Hydration Pack (CamelBack/Osprey)
Park shop quality bike stand (PRS3)
Multi tool (most can get you home)
Cyclocross racing (made me a much better rider)
Single Speed Mountain Bike (made me a stronger rider)


----------



## SDKmann (Apr 23, 2012)

1. Hope Tech Evo M4s- Not only my best bike related purchase but one of my best outdoor related purchases period. The perfect balance of modulation and hard bite. All my bikes will have Hope brakes from here forward. 

2. 2012 Specialized Stumpjumper FSR Comp- My most prized possession. Love how it rides and the versatility of the bike. It's only seen local trails so far but I've got some trips planned for this summer. 

3. WTB KOM rims/DT Swiss 350 Hubs/Wheelsmith Spokes- Built my first wheelset earlier this year. They're a physical representation of what I've learned so far this year about working on bikes. They don't ride too bad either. 

Honorable mention- Just took my first ride (also my first night ride) on my Stumpy since I installed the Evo link to boost rear travel to 150mm. I can ride much further back in the travel and it's made a noticeable difference during descents. Unfortunately it's also made a noticeable difference during climbs but hopefully the new shock I have coming in will help with that. Had to include it since it's definitely the thing that's given the best result for the least amount of money.


----------

